# 1952 Straight Bar



## oldfart36 (Jun 29, 2018)

Spent some time on the OG 1952 Schwinn today! New Typhoons, original correct grips, and some cleaning, this "Standard" headlight delete, model w/tank, is well worth the luv! Haven't decided yet, whether to recover seat or not.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Jun 29, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## frank 81 (Jun 29, 2018)

Recover the Seat!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 30, 2018)

I agree Chris, go ahead and recover that seat. This bike deserves it!


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 30, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> I agree Chris, go ahead and recover that seat. This bike deserves it!




Hello Marty!! "Need a black one recovered this time" LOL


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 5, 2018)

Seat being recovered now! looking forward to getting it back.


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 3, 2018)

The 52, OG, straight bar, standard model, w/tank is done. Thanks for a great seat recovering Marty!


----------

